# Meeting other furries IRL



## Lvx (Jan 12, 2011)

So like
I'm at the point where I want to look for someone to be with
Are there any furry internet meet-up sites that are reputable, or does anyone have advice concerning such a thing
I'd rather not get raped/murdered

I know the basics of what to look for, I'm not really what you would consider gullible, but I've had bad experiences in the past with trusting people
All my relations up to this point have been friends of friends, but when they live on another continent that doesn't really work well for romance
And living with parents I can't really bring another guy home just yet (though I think they already know)

It's a crappy situation all around, but I'd like to just get out there a little more

It doesn't have to be for sex, I would prefer if it wasn't actually, I'd just like someone to hang out with and cuddle once in a while etc. 

edit: I know basics of a first date, meeting in the day, populated places, so forth, so that's not a problem, it's just filtering out the people that are putting on an act

Yeah this is a bit of a stretch to ask on a furry forum but I figure it's worth a shot


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 12, 2011)

This thread is not going to end well.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2011)

pounced.org I guess?

It's a horrid website though so I wouldn't really recommend it unless you're REALLY desperate.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 12, 2011)

The best way to get into a shitty relationship is to actually go looking for one.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 12, 2011)

Go for someone who isn't furry, it doesn't narrow it down so much.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 12, 2011)

Why does the person need to be a furry?


----------



## Lvx (Jan 12, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> This thread is not going to end well.


Yeah I didn't think so either, but I can take in what is said anyway
Not blindly follow anything of course, but I'm sure there are some people around here in relationships that could give advice



Heckler & Koch said:


> pounced.org I guess?
> 
> It's a horrid website though so I wouldn't really recommend it unless you're REALLY desperate.


 
I never hear anything good about pounced, though that's probably the only option



catilda lily said:


> Go for someone who isn't furry, it doesn't narrow it down so much.


Well I'd rather have someone ok with it to begin with, and being furry usually comes with a few additional qualities that I would prefer
They don't HAVE to be furry I guess, it's just preferred, just knowing a little about them beforehand as a base to build on, I dunno

Gotta start somewhere

Also I would totally bet money that this thread will end up locked even though it's just asking advice, it tends to happen when I'm around


----------



## pheonix (Jan 12, 2011)

First off: never show how desperate you are on a furry forum.

Second: being in a relationship isn't all what it's cracked up to be, you'll find out eventually.

3rd: Being more social online or irl tends to bring in more chances of what you want.

4th: is missing.

Lastly: I'm pissed cause what I actually had to say got 404ucked and now I have to settle for this bastardish cut off.

Also, check f4l cause there's a bunch of people there 2


----------



## Pine (Jan 12, 2011)

go on...


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 12, 2011)

oh how shallow :V


----------



## Lvx (Jan 12, 2011)

pheonix said:


> First off: never show how desperate you are on a furry forum.
> 
> Second: being in a relationship isn't all what it's cracked up to be, you'll find out eventually.
> 
> ...


Eh, it happens

I've been in a few relationships, but none of them really went all that well
I'm just looking for someone to be with occasionally, I don't want to find one person to commit to forever or anything (blah blah if the right person comes along etc.)
My only relationship I would consider serious went too fast and that sorta ruined it, so I would like another shot to take it slow and see how it goes

I have been trying to be a little more social, go out of my way to talk to people and whatnot, it's just a very slow process and I'd like to speed it along just a little

@last 2
I'm used to the audience, doesn't faze me


----------



## pheonix (Jan 12, 2011)

Lvx said:


> Eh, it happens
> 
> I've been in a few relationships, but none of them really went all that well
> I'm just looking for someone to be with occasionally, I don't want to find one person to commit to forever or anything (blah blah if the right person comes along etc.)
> ...



You'll never find what you want the first few. And if you speed up the process it'll only end up the same way as before. Just let what happens take it's course. Slow and steady wins the race as they say. Take that slow process cause then you'll have good experiences and friends to take with you later. Try and rush things and you'll never find happiness. 

@ last statement: there's a +quote button right there next to the reply with quote one. You should know this.


----------



## Lvx (Jan 12, 2011)

pheonix said:


> You'll never find what you want the first few. And if you speed up the process it'll only end up the same way as before. Just let what happens take it's course. Slow and steady wins the race as they say. Take that slow process cause then you'll have good experiences and friends to take with you later. Try and rush things and you'll never find happiness.
> 
> @ last statement: there's a +quote button right there next to the reply with quote one. You should know this.


Yeah, I know
It's just such a slow process
I don't want to rush anything, I just want to broaden my options a bit, since there's only 5~ people I consider close, and that's just over the internet and it took me 3-4 years just to get them
That's a /really/ slow process, and anything that would even give a few more options or get to know some more people would be great
I mean, it can't be that difficult to find someone that doesn't live on another continent or 10 states away that likes the same things I do, I just want a way to see more people that don't live hundreds of miles away so the relations can be more actual instead of imaginary
You know what I mean?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 12, 2011)

Lvx said:


> Yeah, I know
> It's just such a slow process
> I don't want to rush anything, I just want to broaden my options a bit, since there's only 5~ people I consider close, and that's just over the internet and it took me 3-4 years just to get them
> That's a /really/ slow process, and anything that would even give a few more options or get to know some more people would be great
> ...


 
I know what you mean. I've been in a long distance relationship for well over a year now and things are great. If you find someone far away it's not imaginary you just have to take the initiative to say I'll stick it through till. It takes awhile but knowing you have someone to talk to when you need it and knowing they're there waiting gives you a certain comfort. Saying it's slow and you want to broaden your options makes it seem like you need someone rather then want and that's not good. You should want someone for comfort, love, and advice, not need them to be happy with yourself or life.


----------



## Lvx (Jan 12, 2011)

pheonix said:


> I know what you mean. I've been in a long distance relationship for well over a year now and things are great. If you find someone far away it's not imaginary you just have to take the initiative to say I'll stick it through till. It takes awhile but knowing you have someone to talk to when you need it and knowing they're there waiting gives you a certain comfort. Saying it's slow and you want to broaden your options makes it seem like you need someone rather then want and that's not good. You should want someone for comfort, love, and advice, not need them to be happy with yourself or life.


 What I need is to fix up my plush

I would just like something more physical without being sexual
Text on a screen only goes so far, though I do have a friend that fits the criteria you listed

The other people I know I have no chance with and I need to let go, but I mean, I put so much effort into the relations but rarely get anything back


----------



## Willow (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldn't narrow your search down to just potential furry partners, because unless you live in a big city or something, the chances of you finding someone are pretty much next to nothing.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 12, 2011)

Lvx said:


> What I need is to fix up my plush
> 
> I would just like something more physical without being sexual
> Text on a screen only goes so far, though I do have a friend that fits the criteria you listed
> ...



You're saying need. You don't _need _it, you want it. Needing makes it that much more to get it as hard as it may sound. Just try living your life regularly till the pieces fit. You could even just have a close friend be more physical (cuddling, hugging and crap) you just have to put that you want it out there a little more. 

heh, I've put a lot into past relations only to get infidelity. Don't think of the past as pain but something to learn from. Sometimes people don't want you or use you but in the end those pains can be strengths to finding the person you're searching for.



Willow said:


> I wouldn't narrow your search down to just  potential furry partners, because unless you live in a big city or  something, the chances of you finding someone are pretty much next to  nothing.


 
Also this. Trust me wanting just furries will have you wanting and wanting way to much. I find the furry part to be a very painful thing, sometimes leaving regrets. Look in every ocean not just one.


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2011)

Lvx said:


> I'm sure there are some people around here in relationships that could give advice


 
As a person who has been in a happy monogamous relationship for four years, I can't give any advice because the mentalities and goals of you and I are probably so far apart that it would be like trying to explain the finer points of mechanical engineering to a philosophy major.

If I were to impart one chosen piece of advice, it would be this: just let it happen. Just let it come up naturally. Attempting to force something into action by being desperate like this will almost never end well, and you'll be even more miserable in the end. Just please live your life, don't think you _need_ a relationship, and let the organic flow of life's interactions take over.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> As a person who has been in a happy monogamous relationship for four years, I can't give any advice because the mentalities and goals of you and I are probably so far apart that it would be like trying to explain the finer points of mechanical engineering to a philosophy major.
> 
> If I were to impart one chosen piece of advice, it would be this: just let it happen. Just let it come up naturally. Attempting to force something into action by being desperate like this will almost never end well, and you'll be even more miserable in the end. Just please live your life, don't think you _need_ a relationship, and let the organic flow of life's interactions take over.


 
I hate you for taking pretty much what I've been saying and made it sound so much more important.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 12, 2011)

The less you look, the more likely you're going to find someone. Like when you look for your keys or cellphone; when you stop looking for it, you find it in the most obvious of places.


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2011)

pheonix said:


> I hate you for taking pretty much what I've been saying and made it sound so much more important.


 
Psh I just scan threads 
sorry |3


----------



## pheonix (Jan 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> Psh I just scan threads
> sorry |3


 
And you're supposed to moderate things here apparently. :razz:


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2011)

pheonix said:


> And you're supposed to moderate things here apparently. :razz:


 
Long live the report button


----------



## Lvx (Jan 13, 2011)

pheonix said:


> You're saying need. You don't _need _it, you want it. Needing makes it that much more to get it as hard as it may sound. Just try living your life regularly till the pieces fit. You could even just have a close friend be more physical (cuddling, hugging and crap) you just have to put that you want it out there a little more.
> 
> heh, I've put a lot into past relations only to get infidelity. Don't think of the past as pain but something to learn from. Sometimes people don't want you or use you but in the end those pains can be strengths to finding the person you're searching for.
> 
> ...


 
I was referring to need in that I have a plush I use as a surrogate (not sex) and I don't have it because it needs to be patched up
The only friends I have live much too far away

I don't _only_ want furries, it's just if they are we have something in common that spans several things that gives a good bit to talk about, and generally means they're more reasonable than the average schmuck what with all the weird porn and such furries tend to do


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 13, 2011)

You know how things are always in your way when you don't need them, and then when you do need it, it's somehow vanished? Yeah, relationships are kinda like that too.

4 relationships, only the first was sought after. And the rest 'just happened' like coincidence and were far better than that first one. Just stop looking and you'll run into it.  <3


----------



## Ricky (Jan 13, 2011)

Best advice I can give is just be around people, furries or whomever.

Even if they aren't people you'd want to take home with you, who cares.

Those people might have friends who are cute ^^

Don't meet someone online and then meetup with them IRL and call it a date, though.  Too many expectations and you're just setting things up to be awkward.  Meet people as friends, see what happens after that.

You don't want to be desperate because you'll only end up making bad choices.


----------



## Lvx (Jan 13, 2011)

I operate better online
I have time to think about what to say before I say it without it seeming too awkward

I'm almost painfully shy near people I don't know, and talking to someone online, I can usually research a little about the person beforehand

I don't want to meet someone and have them be nice and all then find out they're secretly a roadkill necrophiliac or something
Or be raped/murdered as stated in the OP


----------



## Monster. (Jan 13, 2011)

Lvx said:


> I don't want to meet someone and have them be nice and all then find out they're secretly a roadkill necrophiliac or something
> Or be raped/murdered as stated in the OP


 
Then you're going to have to get over your fear of meeting people IRL. Online relationships are sort of risky, though SOME do succeed.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 13, 2011)

Lvx said:


> I operate better online
> I have time to think about what to say before I say it without it seeming too awkward


 
Everyone is awkward around people at some point in time.  The way you get over that is to *BE AROUND PEOPLE*.

As for the rest of the excuses why you can't meet real people in the real world post, doing the entire dating scene online is not a very smart idea because there's a very large aspect of that person you have not encountered.  I mean...  what if you meet and you find out they smell bad :roll:

The web can be a good* tool *for meeting people, though.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> Long live the report button



Oh you are a lazy one. :3



Lvx said:


> I was referring to need in that I have a plush I use as a surrogate (not sex) and I don't have it because it needs to be patched up
> The only friends I have live much too far away
> 
> I don't _only_ want furries, it's just if they are we have something in common that spans several things that gives a good bit to talk about, and generally means they're more reasonable than the average schmuck what with all the weird porn and such furries tend to do



Well saying you need to fix up your plush can have multiple meanings. I obviously misunderstood. Use a piller or something if you want something in your arms, it helps no matter what it is. As for the far part it's like I said, you have to stick it out if you truly want it. Saying they are to far is like saying I just give up. Take your wait in stride.

Seeing the way this threads been going you coulda fooled me. :razz: And you'd be surprised at the thing people who aren't furs are interested in. Some things make furry porn and such look amateur. lol Nevertheless good luck in you search. But try not looking as hard as just living.


----------



## Karimah (Jan 13, 2011)

Although everything of significant merit has already been said I will give this bit of advice, it's often better to meet someone that doesn't know about the furry fandom and explain it to them. That way they understand exactly what your intentions, interests, and part is in being a furry. It will be strange for them to get used to at first, but they will most likely be curious, rather than going "4chan" on you and calling you a furfag, or whatever you may be wary of. Ease them into it, it's a very interesting world if you show them the art (not the porn at first mind you) and the skills that so many furs possess.


----------



## Lvx (Jan 13, 2011)

Ricky said:


> The web can be a good* tool *for meeting people, though.


 That's what I'm looking for, something of an intermediary
The equivalent of a bar without as many of the hazards
I don't really know where to start with meeting people, since I don't have any friends irl :L
Been talking to coworkers a bit though, so that's better than nothing


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2011)

Tomorrow I will be attending a furry bowling event. I think about 40 people will be attending.


----------



## Bayou (Jan 13, 2011)

The first ever furry meet I attended was a month ago if I remmeber correctly, that's where I met Falvie. <3 Such an amazing person. 
I also met alot of great people, it was an amazing day, seeing Narnia was a plus xD


----------



## DReaper3 (Jan 14, 2011)

On the mainsite there will probably be a page devoted to furs in your state. They usually hold meets and whatnot.


----------



## Lvx (Jan 14, 2011)

DReaper3 said:


> On the mainsite there will probably be a page devoted to furs in your state. They usually hold meets and whatnot.


 
Hm, they actually have a website for my state
Worth a shot


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm gradually turning my friend into a furfag.
If I was able to make him a /b/tard, I can make him a furry.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 14, 2011)

Your state probably has local meets or a website. A lot of states do, just run some relevant terms through Google. On the upside, it saves you from Pounced, which is kind of like the sewers of the furry fandom where you find the creepy mutants who can't function socially and sometimes spew acid.


----------



## Love! (Jan 14, 2011)

the best advice i can give you is to start looking for people based on how their personalities match yours
_not_ based on whether or not they're furries

but i'm sure everyone else has already said that
and you're not any more likely to listen to me than you were to them

also bars are perfectly safe if you don't pick fights or annoy people :v


----------



## Lvx (Jan 14, 2011)

Well obviously

I'm just looking for people a little closer by, like, start with people in my state and work down from there

And I'm not much of a drinker


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2011)

Love! said:


> the best advice i can give you is to start looking for people based on how their personalities match yours
> _not_ based on whether or not they're furries


 
or combine the two, and meet someone living nearby you who is a furry, get to know them, and if their personalities match yours, win

but then again the best friends i have i found out were all furries after a while lol


----------



## Love! (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> or combine the two, and meet someone living nearby you who is a furry


NO
find somebody you like FIRST
worry about furriness LATER
that's the difference between furries who have friends and furries who don't



> get to know them, and if their personalities match yours, win
> 
> but then again the best friends i have i found out were all furries after a while lol


 bitte sterben


Lvx said:


> Well obviously
> 
> I'm just looking for people a little closer by, like, start with people in my state and work down from there


good idea, i guess
but why not just start with people in your city?



> And I'm not much of a drinker


 then go to a bar where there's more to do than just drink


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Love! said:


> NO
> find somebody you like FIRST
> worry about furriness LATER
> that's the difference between furries who have friends and furries who don't
> ...


 
first off, das ist nicht nett. Secondly, you can't decide the method on how to do things, whatever works for that person works, and unless you know me, you shouldn't insinuate whether or not i have friends


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 15, 2011)

90% of the time, when I meet furries IRL, they're friendly, sociable people who can carry a conversation on a wide range of topics.
The other 10% have boundary issues, to put it frankly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2011)

Go to a con. Since you're in a fursuit, you don't have to show your face till you get to know each other a bit. :v


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Go to a con. Since you're in a fursuit, you don't have to show your face till you get to know each other a bit. :v


 
lol then you find out the cute fursuit chick has a moustache and a girly voice :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol then you find out the cute fursuit chick has a moustache and a girly voice :V


 
That's ridiculous. There's no furry girls from Mexico.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That's ridiculous. There's no furry girls from Mexico.


 
lol that's cruel >,<


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol that's cruel >,<



It's probably true.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> It's probably true.


 
yeah maybe, but now i keep picturing mexican women with moustaches


----------



## Lvx (Jan 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Go to a con. Since you're in a fursuit, you don't have to show your face till you get to know each other a bit. :v


You imply all furries have fursuits

Those things are expensive


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2011)

You could start off by seeing which furries on here are in your state, then according to the poll, 54% of them will be single, and... maybe 10% will be interested?

Idk, you can't really make this stuff happen other than by doing the whole eHarmony shit.
Actually, apply for eHarmony and make your profile like 100% animal lover and you might get lucky.. xDD


----------



## Leoni (Jan 18, 2011)

I might have met a "furry" in real life, but nobody has ever told me that they are part of the furry fandom. Somebody might be keeping secret though, you never know!

I've yet to meet a fursuiter in real life. Probably because the state I live in would like...burn the fursuiter on a steak. I've made an oath to myself that the first time I see one, I am going to run up to this lucky fursuiter and glomp him/her.


----------



## Trance (Jan 18, 2011)

I've only met one other furry irl that I know of, but he's so fucking awkward.  I'm pretty much the only person he talks to except for his girlfriend whom, in reality, he hates.  Probably because he's actually gay.  So yeah.  
Oh, and then there's this chick that wears an ear headband and a cat tail.   I don't even know what she's got going on.  Creepy as hell, though.  I don't talk to her.

Where are the not-socially-inept furries?...


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 18, 2011)

> Where are the not-socially-inept furries?...



We're hiding and/or too busy having real lives to be obsessive about a silly hobby


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2011)

RogueSareth said:


> We're hiding and/or too busy having real lives to be obsessive about a silly hobby


 
now that's just silly, nobody has a real life


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 18, 2011)

Been doing that since 2006 with a group of local furries, some of them who have become good friends of mine.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Been doing that since 2006 with a group of local furries, some of them who have become good friends of mine.


 
nice, i'm very close to three furries i know, granted two of them i've been friends with before we all 'became' furries, the other one was a coincidence that our first conversation eventually led to furries


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 18, 2011)

If you're really that desperate. I heard Craig's list is offering several specials for desperate people who want to get killed.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 18, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> If you're really that desperate. I heard Craig's list is offering several specials for desperate people who want to get killed.


 
And in interesting ways, too.
[yt]VamVKDwFc7A[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

am i a hypocrite for hanging out irl with a couple furries who live near me?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2011)

Love! said:


> am i a hypocrite for hanging out irl with a couple furries who live near me?


 
sure, but who cares, you got friends, and they're furries too, so win for you i guess


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2011)

Lvx said:


> You imply all furries have fursuits
> 
> Those things are expensive



ok.. this is what I've seen so far...

90% of all furries I've ever met IRL were dudes who played videogames and who had no social skills whatsoever.
5% of all female furries I've met IRL were really fat chicks who had no social skills whatsoever.
5% of all female furries I've met IRL were underage.

so..... are you looking for a male who plays videogames, a fat female, or jail?

although if you have a fursuit and go to a con, the chance of meeting hot social chicks is increased by 40%

protip? buy a fursuit. you'll get chicks.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2011)

Lvx said:


> I was referring to need in that I have a plush I use as a surrogate (not sex) and I don't have it because it needs to be patched up
> The only friends I have live much too far away


 
how old are you?.... 
1) throw your teddy bear away.
2) GET OFF THE INTERNET.
3) go to clubs or parties or galleries. 

????

YOUR PROBLEM IS SOLVED


----------



## Lvx (Jan 18, 2011)

Not everyone wants to be alpha as fuck

And a male that plays videogames is what I am looking for, so there's plenty of those to go around


----------



## Thou Dog (Jan 18, 2011)

Lvx said:


> I don't _only_ want furries, it's just if they are we have something in common that spans several things that gives a good bit to talk about, and generally means they're more reasonable than the average schmuck what with all the weird porn and such furries tend to do


 The average schmuck is much more reasonable than you think, if he or she already thinks positively of you.

Early last year, I was introduced to a young lady who, I had heard, was into D&D and so on. We talked, we enjoyed each other's company. Next time we met it was at a costume party. So, I showed up partially in costume - with dog face paint and a collar, but otherwise dressed normally for the fact that it was a holiday (nice slacks, button-down shirt, best shoes). This has potential to be totally innocent, or not. It was not, in my case, of course.

She wasn't turned away by it. This, I took to be a good sign. Also a good sign was that the girl who had introduced the two of us was dressed as a cat - with face-paint, cat headband, cat-paw gloves and a tail.

Turned out she has a number of theater friends, including one who answers to "Kitsune" and is quite furry. So it wasn't totally new to her.

We're now married.

Just an example.


----------



## Chesh (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, I don't like those percentages at all. I and my husband don't fall anywhere in them. We attend cons, have been married for 6 years. I'm not fat and he doesn't play video games as much as I am sure depicting that "90%".



Zrcalo said:


> ok.. this is what I've seen so far...
> 
> 90% of all furries I've ever met IRL were dudes who played videogames and who had no social skills whatsoever.
> 5% of all female furries I've met IRL were really fat chicks who had no social skills whatsoever.
> ...


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 20, 2011)

Let's generalize everyone and everything, like good Americans.
Everyone's situation is different, leading to unique works of living art named [insert screen name here].
Woots for all


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 20, 2011)

HAHAHA! That should be funny. I bet some of the are expecting some guy with a sixpack, big chest and a hansom face. What? He doesn't have the same toned body as his fursona? Nope!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 20, 2011)

I bet IRL furries are about the same demographic as the general populace.


----------



## Lvx (Jan 20, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What? He doesn't have the same toned body as his fursona? Nope!


With what some people make their characters I sure hope not


----------



## XzHeartsBecome1zX (Jan 20, 2011)

Lvx said:


> With what some people make their characters I sure hope not


 
Hi Hi 
I think the over exaggerating of one's fursona is what makes it fun for life.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> HAHAHA! That should be funny. I bet some of the are expecting some guy with a sixpack, big chest and a hansom face. What? He doesn't have the same toned body as his fursona? Nope!


 
actually, in my 'career' of being a fur, i only met ONE person that looked like that, the rest were antisocial, slightly overweight, awkward ppl


----------



## Deo (Jan 21, 2011)

Super_Tron said:


> Let's generalize everyone and everything, like good Americans.


 Wow, you are really good at the generalizing since many FAF posters are from the UK, Eastern and Western Europe, South Amarica, Canada, China, and Africa.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Wow, you are really good at the generalizing since many FAF posters are from the UK, Eastern and Western Europe, South Amarica, Canada, China, and Africa.



amerikuh


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2011)

Lvx said:


> So like
> I'm at the point where I want to look for someone to be with
> Are there any furry internet meet-up sites that are reputable, or does anyone have advice concerning such a thing
> I'd rather not get raped/murdered
> ...


 
Why the fuck do so many furries only seem to want "furry meet up sites"? Then they make a rant in R+R complaining because they are lonely, well I can't think why that is.

My advice is to broaden your horizons beyond furry meet up sites if you really do want a good chance in finding someone. The world is a very big place the fandom makes up just a teeny weeny tiny bit of that world.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why the fuck do so many furries only seem to want "furry meet up sites"? Then they make a rant in R+R complaining because they are lonely, well I can't think why that is.
> 
> My advice is to broaden your horizons beyond furry meet up sites if you really do want a good chance in finding someone. The world is a very big place the fandom makes up just a teeny weeny tiny bit of that world.



my this button is not working, so THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS


----------



## Telnac (Jan 22, 2011)

My advice: don't worry about hooking up with a furry.  Find someone who's OK with you being a furry.  If you find a furry mate, bonus!  But there's so many more important things to look for in a mate that being a furry is frankly not that big of a deal.  I'd rather take an honest, caring non-fur to a lying, cheating furry mate any day of the week!


----------



## Lvx (Jan 22, 2011)

Just starting small
I think it makes sense to go somewhere that people you meet will have a given mutual interest, rather than go pick up complete strangers
But I think I've said that a few times in this thread, and most recent posts only read the first post, so meh


----------



## arex (Jan 22, 2011)

Relationships aren't all they are cracked up to be sonny boy ^^


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 23, 2011)

Lvx said:


> Just starting small
> I think it makes sense to go somewhere that people you meet will have a given mutual interest, rather than go pick up complete strangers
> But I think I've said that a few times in this thread, and most recent posts only read the first post, so meh



So wait, You just said the internet is a better place for dates than the internet?

The sun won't hurt cha!


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 23, 2011)

Doesn't need to look for relationships, relationships find _me_.


----------



## Lvx (Jan 23, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> So wait, You just said the internet is a better place for dates than the internet?
> 
> The sun won't hurt cha!


 
Not sure where you got that idea
Starting small as in starting with furries, i.e. a small group of people in my state
If there's no one there I like, then I will expand to non-furries, but if I can find a furry that I would enjoy being with all the better

It's not a requirement as I've said several times, it is merely a preference
I'm allowed to have those
I'm not that desperate, though everyone else might be


----------



## AleaFails (Jan 23, 2011)

From my experience, when a furry dates a non-furry they are both furries after a short while.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 23, 2011)

AleaFails said:


> From my experience, when a furry dates a non-furry they are both furries after a short while.



Negative there on my part. Been with my non-fur for over a year...and he is still dedicated to be a non-fur, lol


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 23, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Negative there on my part. Been with my non-fur for over a year...and he is still dedicated to be a non-fur, lol



Well, I think the theory may have a point, though the cause would be different. The non-furr significant other would hear about the fandom, and find out they belong after all; "converting" your non-furry special friend is about as effective as telling a random stranger that there's a fandom like this.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 23, 2011)

You know, now that we're talking about couples where the non-fur becomes a fur after a short while...

...my mate became a fur because of me, but we didn't have a relationship back then. (I didn't consider myself bi yet.)


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'd want my other half to "become" a fur ... I can just imagine all the weird roleplaying he'd want to do with me


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

jaskiel said:


> I'm not sure if I'd want my other half to "become" a fur ... I can just imagine all the weird roleplaying he'd want to do with me



what, your other half have some interesting tastes?

just because he/she becomes a fur, doesn't mean that all the creepy shit will follow >_< he/she'd have to have some strange roleplaying ideas from the get-go to jump headfirst into yiff


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi, over-18, skinny female here. Let's try that again, shall we?

And what does "alpha as fuck" mean? Actually engaging people in conversation? Is that "alpha"? I don't understand this whole "alpha male" phenomenon. It's a myth; an excuse created by "Nice Guys" to explain why women don't want to date them. Just freaking talk to people. So what if you're awkward? Awkwardness strikes the best of us at times. Most people are too concerned with how they're coming off to focus on every little strange nuance of your speech and behavior.

Really, the ability to meet furries depends a lot on your location and mobility. College towns tend to have quite a few furries, or at least people familiar with the fandom (most of my friends are /b/tards, so they knew what a furry was long before I met them). Any city of reasonable size will have a community in and around it, too, you just have to be able to get to the meets. Like someone mentioned earlier, the state-specific groups are pretty invaluable for meeting people; that's how I met all the awesome Indianapolis-area furs!


----------



## Kilter (Jan 26, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> "converting" your non-furry special friend is about as effective as telling a random stranger that there's a fandom like this.


 
Pretty much. I've introduced him to it, like shown him pictures I like, my drawings, web sites and he gave me the thumbs up when I decided to make my own fursuit. I offered making him something and he shook his head, saying 'No thanks, just isn't for me'. He said the most he would do is go to a convention to be my handler and that's as far as it's gonna go.

So the idea of him ever being a fur? In the negatives.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

dodgerwolf said:


> Hi, over-18, skinny female here. Let's try that again, shall we?
> 
> And what does "alpha as fuck" mean? Actually engaging people in conversation? Is that "alpha"? I don't understand this whole "alpha male" phenomenon. It's a myth; an excuse created by "Nice Guys" to explain why women don't want to date them. Just freaking talk to people. So what if you're awkward? Awkwardness strikes the best of us at times. Most people are too concerned with how they're coming off to focus on every little strange nuance of your speech and behavior.
> 
> Really, the ability to meet furries depends a lot on your location and mobility. College towns tend to have quite a few furries, or at least people familiar with the fandom (most of my friends are /b/tards, so they knew what a furry was long before I met them). Any city of reasonable size will have a community in and around it, too, you just have to be able to get to the meets. Like someone mentioned earlier, the state-specific groups are pretty invaluable for meeting people; that's how I met all the awesome Indianapolis-area furs!



first off, *gulp* a g-g-girl? a real one? here? imma skared O.0

but i totally agree with your post. 'nice guys' and 'alpha' are just made up things. it's really about self-esteem level and interests. you can't NOT talk to people and expect them to come running towards you. and you need to have some confidence to actually talk to said people. go team!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

dodgerwolf said:


> Really, the ability to meet furries depends a lot on your location and mobility. College towns tend to have quite a few furries, or at least people familiar with the fandom (most of my friends are /b/tards, so they knew what a furry was long before I met them). Any city of reasonable size will have a community in and around it, too, you just have to be able to get to the meets. Like someone mentioned earlier, the state-specific groups are pretty invaluable for meeting people; that's how I met all the awesome Indianapolis-area furs!



I can vouch for her. I had no idea of the amount of furs that live here in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> first off, *gulp* a g-g-girl? a real one? here? imma skared O.0


Shh, don't tell no one.



Kitsune_Morric said:


> but i totally agree with your post. 'nice guys' and 'alpha' are just made up things. it's really about self-esteem level and interests. you can't NOT talk to people and expect them to come running towards you. and you need to have some confidence to actually talk to said people. go team!


 Really, I don't get why this is so hard to grasp. The most awkward and bizarre people I've ever met still have loads of friends and still manage to get girlfriends/boyfriends, because they TALK TO PEOPLE and actually go to events to meet people with shared interests. Not that difficult.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 26, 2011)

Attempting furries in real life is dangerous- and should only be handled by professionals with flamethrowers. Any accidents or yiffing caused will be under the discretion of parties taking part in the dangerous activity.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

dodgerwolf said:


> Really, I don't get why this is so hard to grasp. The most awkward and bizarre people I've ever met still have loads of friends and still manage to get girlfriends/boyfriends, because they TALK TO PEOPLE and actually go to events to meet people with shared interests. Not that difficult.



it isn't that difficult. but some people lack the things i described. which to THEM, makes it rather difficult, and almost intimidating of a process to go out to social events, or talk to that cute girl/guy over there.

i know me and my friends aren't "normal" in terms of the general populace's oppinion, but we all get along, have a handful of other friends each, and most of us are in relationships or have the confidence to meet people


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 26, 2011)

Based on my experience going to local furmeets in the LIfurs group since 2005-2006..

Most are nice, some are a bit oddball but OK, a few/very few are drama mongers and/or mentally unstable.


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> what, your other half have some interesting tastes?
> 
> just because he/she becomes a fur, doesn't mean that all the creepy shit will follow >_< he/she'd have to have some strange roleplaying ideas from the get-go to jump headfirst into yiff



Yes. He has some... "interesting" tastes, to put it lightly. That's why I highly suspect he'd go straight (lul) to the furry roleplaying. Which is do not want.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

jaskiel said:


> Yes. He has some... "interesting" tastes, to put it lightly. That's why I highly suspect he'd go straight (lul) to the furry roleplaying. Which is do not want.



lol well it's your choice to introduce him to the fandom, but your with him, so if he starts wantint to yiff, it's on you!


----------



## Trance (Jan 26, 2011)

Another furry has been sitting right behind me in a class for half a year and she just noticed my sketchbook a couple days ago.  She's pretty chill, and not awkward with other people.  It's nice having someone I can relate with, in terms of furry stuff.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> Another furry has been sitting right behind me in a class for half a year and she just noticed my sketchbook a couple days ago. She's pretty chill, and not awkward with other people. It's nice having someone I can relate with, in terms of furry stuff.



+1 for not finding a creepy one!


----------



## Trance (Jan 26, 2011)

Ikr?  Neither of the two I know at school are creepy, which is promising.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> Ikr? Neither of the two I know at school are creepy, which is promising.



where you live?

i think you might've accidently moved into a town with a magic vortex underneath it that make normally weird things cool and cool things hella weird


----------



## Trance (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> where you live?
> 
> i think you might've accidently moved into a town with a magic vortex underneath it that make normally weird things cool and cool things hella weird


 Tampa, Florida...  Magic vortex...  :0

We have sinkholes?  And it's probably all the sun getting to people's heads.  Idk, but Tampa is pretty cool.

And apparently, furry.  :V


----------



## Itakirie (Jan 26, 2011)

Only furrie I know at my school is creepy and annoying as Hell. Actually, I'm shocked that he's a furry, he's a freaking gangster guy with an afro...

But really, date outside the fandom, please. Even I refuse to date inside it, and unless you got some weird fetishes or something then its best to find normal people. :U
Also, as Iudicium_86 said earlier, relationships that just happen are usually better, even with my extremely limited knowledge of relationships I know that part.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jan 27, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> where you live?
> 
> i think you might've accidently moved into a town with a magic vortex underneath it that make normally weird things cool and cool things hella weird


 The furs at my school are really awesome, too. My roommate and one of our neighbors are furries, and Keyoki and his roommate live on campus but hang out at our apartment fairly often. Everyone's really chill and not creepy or awkward. It's fantastic.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2011)

TranceFur said:


> Tampa, Florida... Magic vortex... :0
> 
> We have sinkholes? And it's probably all the sun getting to people's heads. Idk, but Tampa is pretty cool.
> 
> And apparently, furry. :V



lol +1 to good home-placement




dodgerwolf said:


> The furs at my school are really awesome, too. My roommate and one of our neighbors are furries, and Keyoki and his roommate live on campus but hang out at our apartment fairly often. Everyone's really chill and not creepy or awkward. It's fantastic.



lol nice, my home in michigan is really chill and has a rather large in the furry community, but in ft. campbell and the army, i had to lay low and observe people until i could decide to be me


----------



## mapdark (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't be so desperate,  the more you try the least people will be interested.
Just socialise with people! You will eventually find someone you like.

Oh and loosen up too. Refusing drinks,  avoiding parties and being "reasonable" all the time makes people think you are uninteresting..


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Furry-Dating-Service/112576502124303

Not to go against what other people in this thread have said; I also think dating exclusively with the fandom is a bad idea.

I think that's all that needs to be said on the matter.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 29, 2011)

Lvx said:


> Not sure where you got that idea
> Starting small as in starting with furries, i.e. a small group of people in my state
> If there's no one there I like, then I will expand to non-furries, but if I can find a furry that I would enjoy being with all the better
> 
> ...



Well the internet is as random as a bar.
FoxyGirl1792 might as well be that creepy guy from down the block.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 30, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Well the internet is as random as a bar.
> FoxyGirl1792 might as well be that creepy guy from down the block.



no, the creepy guy down the block from me is Sasuke_Lover86


----------



## Lvx (Jan 31, 2011)

I am under the impression that the creepy fat guys that act like girls on the internet are only interested in underage boys and not someone of legal age
And meeting in a public place or seeing some pictures beforehand sorta nulls that possibility


----------



## The DK (Feb 1, 2011)

I do, meet them on this site and we hang out every now and again. Actually set up a fur meet for this weekend to get other in the area to come out.


----------



## Panthura (Apr 26, 2011)

Use the Internet Furry Proximity Locator if you really want to meet other furs.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 26, 2011)

Panthura said:


> Use the Internet Furry Proximity Locator if you really want to meet other furs.


 You just bumped a 3 month old thread :l


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 26, 2011)

Panthura said:


> Use the Internet Furry Proximity Locator if you really want to meet other furs.


 
*looks at thread date* HNNNGGGGGG

But while the topic is here, would I meet furries IRL? From here? Oh yes.


----------



## Panthura (Apr 26, 2011)

oops, sorry guys ;-;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2011)

Since this thread got bumped, I'm meeting Jashwa on saturday. :V


----------

